# Guess the Goats name.



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

just for a laugh and if you have nothing better to do........... 



what is HER name?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Daisey? Can we get hints lol Or ask questions for hints lol


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

That's hilarious Daisy was my guess too. My grandmas goats name was Daisy and she looked just like this. Hints???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

not Daisy  


and as I have 5 does due to kid soon, I need names for all the young, so hopefully I can get some cool names from your guesses of.......A...........ooops, the girl goat in the pics name.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Issss it ally?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

not Ally. 

but getting closer.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Amber, Asia, aurora, autumn, Annabel, anara, amore,...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

Princesspaola21 , one of your guesses has her 3 letter name in it!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Ana?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> Ana?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's my guess too! My next guess was gonna be Annie lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Ann?


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

we have a winner!!!

Ann is her name!! 

I will post another one tomorrow.

thanks for all the name ideas too! cool.


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

What is HER name?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Jessi?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Snowball? Hehe


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

nope not Jessi or Snowball.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hints?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

no, her name is not Hints.

hahahahahah

ok.............her name starts with a....B.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Bell? Bella?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

WINNER ^^^^^

Bell is her name. She is the pretty girl of the herd. 

OK, that was fast, so here is another one!

What is HER name? ( she is due to have her kids any day now and is eating non stop! )


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Cally? I'm gonn go with an Abc trend lol.

I love baby goats. We had some born the last few weeks of school this spring.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Emily? Hillary? Buttacup?


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

no, no, no and no. 

her name does NOT start with a C.

it ends with an........N.

it is a four letter name.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Joan? ?,,,,,


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

no, not Joan.

this is cool, I have a good list going of names for all the kids due......5 does, possible twins for all............10 kids...........yikes!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Lynn?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

no, not Lynn.

this is a 'different' kind of name for a goat or any other animal actually.................



and YES, that was a hint.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

What does it start with?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

EDEN????????


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

GWEN?????????????????????LOL


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Damn

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Jean? Olan?


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

not eden or gwen or Jean or Olan, I like the names though.

no more hints for a bit.i want more name guesses. 

DAMN.is a damn good name. I like that one, but, NO it is not my vegetable................ooops


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

BEAN!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

damn you. 

hahahah

YES, her name is Bean.

I am going to have to upload some more goat pics.....

I'll be baaaaaaaaack.


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

alrighty then.

What is HIS name?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Banjo?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Stormy, Oreo, blackjack, thunder, s'mores, hint?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

nope.

not Banjo (I like that name though).

nor Stormy, or Oreo, blackjack, thunder, s'mores, or freakin' hint?


and miss p, you play to good, you need NO hints. 

for everyone else though, there is a hint..............

coming soon...........


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Jack? Francis? Bill? Jonny? Ricky?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Darkevs said:


> nope.
> 
> not Banjo (I like that name though).
> 
> ...


Lmao! I've had my share of pets! And I don't believe in naming the same name twice.

Spade, crow, midnight, raven, mudslide....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Rocky?

Eff you ” message too short” message!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

his name should be "billy"


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

not........... Jack? Francis? Bill? Jonny? Ricky? , billy or Rocky.......or Spade, crow, midnight, raven, mudslide....



hint............

3 word Movie Title.

His name is the third word in the Title.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Im stumped.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Alexander? Lucky? Vendetta?


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

not.... Im Stumped...........hahahh

or.........Alexander? Lucky? Vendetta? 

HIS name starts with a.................B


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

BOB..........................


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

WINNER!!!

His name is Bob!



I will post another goat tomorrow.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

NICE..what do I get?


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

what do you want?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

a llama.....


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

good luck with that. 

I used to do yard work for a lady with llama and Alpaca, different animals for sure, love the way they lope across the field.

maybe there is a Llama rescue near you.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

oh I thought you would get me one..lol


anymore goats?


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

2 more.

until the kids are born.

then there will be.....maybe 10 more to name.


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

morning. 

this goat is a character, she always makes me laugh.

What is HER name?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Pink sparkly unicorn lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Hmmmm...... Dawn? Damzel? HInt?


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

I am honestly going to name one of the new kids on my block. Hint. 

but...NO to........Pink sparkly unicorn ..........or.........Dawn? Damzel? HInt?


was going to give a hint, but I don't give a hint. heehee

hint coming soon...................as the downpour of rain stops and my internet connection quits coming and going and going and coming................


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Starr?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

JORDAN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Gypsy? Jinx? Diamond?


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

no, no, no, no.no. 

Her name starts with a................P


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Princess, panda, promise, prayer....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Pamela? Peyton? POOP?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Paige? Paris?pat? Patsy? Peggy?


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

now you guys are getting creative!!! love it!

but all the above are............wrong.

hint, sort of.....Bell is her twin sis..................there names go together nicely.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

darkevs said:


> now you guys are getting creative!!! Love it!
> 
> But all the above are............wrong.
> 
> Hint, sort of.....bell is her twin sis..................there names go together nicely.


pepper??????????????????lol


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

~StangChick~ said:


> pepper??????????????????lol


Lmao!

Tower jkjkjk

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG I cant even work cuz I gotta guess this goats name.


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

StangChick..you are a.














WINNER!!!

Pepper is her name!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Yess!! Thank god!


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

1 more. 

the last of the herd..........

what is HER name?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Is it a real name or pet like?

Brandi?


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

not a real name or a pet name..or Brandi,


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Sky? Phoenix? Sicily? Ginger?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Jewel, cami, Paris, lollipop, Dutchess, queen, gypsy?


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

Sky? Phoenix? Sicily? Ginger? Jewel, cami, Paris, lollipop, Dutchess, queen, gypsy? 

no. 

her name starts with a.....................P


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Patches? Peaches? Princess? Polly? Pumpkin? Perry?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Pink, Persy, Pinner, Polly?


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

Patches? Peaches? Princess? Polly? Pumpkin? Perry? 

Pink, Persy, Pinner, Polly? 

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn..............o.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Olga.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Persnickety, pumpernickel, prat, phuckaluckadingdong....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

need another hint.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Pebbles?......Petunia???


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

phuckaluckadingdong? hahahahah

no to all of the above.

Olga I like. 

Horse people might know.  that IS your hint.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Pinto?......................


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hmmm I'm a horse person. Paint, pinto, prancer, palomino...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

good hint wasn't it. 

YES StangChick! , you winner......her name is Pinto! 

called her Pinto because of her coloring and then named her twin sis Bean..as in.Pinto Beans.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I fukn kick ass at this....


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

yes you do.

when the kids start dropping..i will be back with their little faces in photos for you to guess their names too.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

My daughter would love your yard...Where u at?


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

south western BC, Canada....................about 5 miles from the paved road, off grid on 20 acres which is surrounded by hundreds of acres of bush, trails, old logging roads, creeks, lakes, and lots of wildlife...my dogs live collarless, and leashless 24 -7...though I do carry a leash or two in my pocket when we go for a hike, in case I need to leash em up if we run across other people and their dogs or wildlife.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

OK fck it I will never find u ..lol

Sounds awesome though


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

hahahah

I could drop some breadcrumbs along the trail for you to follow next time I go out and about. 

and yes, it is awesome where I live and how I choose to live.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I'm going to be on your neck of the woods on Thursday  PacNW US here.


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

Nuebians are my favorites! :thumbsup:


----------

